# Good hotel in kilkenny city centre mid week break



## NOAH (29 Jun 2010)

Anyone recommend a good hotel in kilkenny city centre,  mid week for 2 or 3 nights?  noah]]]


----------



## laughter189 (29 Jun 2010)

A new hotel less around 10 years old anyway in the heart of Kilkenny City - Multi-storey car park other side of street :

http://www.kilkennyormonde.com/


----------



## Newbie! (30 Jun 2010)

You could also try the Pembroke (sister hotel of the Ormonde but a little cheaper):http://www.kilkennypembrokehotel.com/

or the Rivercourt which has a lovely balcony along the river to sit out and the food is very very good also.


----------



## NOAH (30 Jun 2010)

thanks all, opted for the ormonde in the end.

noah


----------



## thedaras (30 Jun 2010)

Altough it is hard to beat the Ormonde for location,it is quite rundown.
As far as I recall it is supposed to be a four star hotel..but this is most definitly not the case..
The bedrooms are very rundown and if they dont do some renovations/painting etc soon it will tip over..
It was fab when it opened and has I would say gone downhill over the last two years..
Good value for money and good location..


----------



## Newbie! (30 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Altough it is hard to beat the Ormonde for location,it is quite rundown.
> As far as I recall it is supposed to be a four star hotel..but this is most definitly not the case..
> The bedrooms are very rundown and if they dont do some renovations/painting etc soon it will tip over..
> It was fab when it opened and has I would say gone downhill over the last two years..
> Good value for money and good location..




given the Pembroke is meant to be the substandard hotel, its actually much better value for money in terms of location and quality.


----------



## Billo (30 Jun 2010)

Been there a few times.
Very good.


----------



## pudds (30 Jun 2010)

http://www.kilkennypembrokehotel.com/ooops


----------



## thedaras (30 Jun 2010)

Newbie! said:


> given the Pembroke is meant to be the substandard hotel, its actually much better value for money in terms of location and quality.


 
Agree with you...and the facilities of the Ormonde can be availed of too..


----------



## NOAH (1 Jul 2010)

OOPS,  I had booked the ormonde but having second thoughts now.  I may cancel and forfeit 9 euro.

noah


----------



## thedaras (4 Jul 2010)

Noah, cant remember what date you intended to travel to kilkenny,but if you did go ,where did you end up? and what did you think of the hotel?

I have stayed in every hotel in Kilkenny,but this week I stayed in the Rivercourt.

I have to say the service was excellent,the food was fine,the room was clean and nice,the whole hotel was far nicer than the Ormonde,the Newpark ,the Pembroke,Langtons, etc,,,


----------



## NOAH (21 Jul 2010)

I AM IN THE RIVERCOURT NOW AND SO FAR NOT IMPRESSED,  CAR PARK IS A NIGHTMARE,  WI FI IS FOR 2 HOURS,  and then you re-apply, ROOM walls  ARE PAPERTHIN,  WE ARE ON 1ST FLOOR LOOKING OUT ON A GARDEN/balcony, ITS TIPPING DOWN AND noisy.  food better be good.

noah

ps i am too tired to notice caps lock


----------



## WaterWater (23 Jul 2010)

NOAH said:


> ROOM walls ARE PAPERTHIN,


----------



## NOAH (23 Jul 2010)

Thats a good link and that review about noise etc is spot on  ..... BUT what redeems this hotel is the  FOOD glorious food and the service.  Its worth one short visit for the food alone.  And if you drink a bit then you wont notice the noise.  Its a great location for sightseeiing as well.

I wont go back as the small beds and the noise got to me but that food...... hmmm I might you know.

noah


----------



## thedaras (28 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear of your bad experience!
I agree with you that the service/food it is excellent.
The car park is a bit silly..That being said if you stay in the Ormonde you have to park in the car park across the road.

Did you happen to drop by the ormonde to see what it was like?
When I stayed there I had to phone the manager to ask him to call to the next room as the noise was so bad I couldn't sleep.

Hard to get somewhere that has no noise,good parking,good food/service,good beds and at a good price/location etc,usually two out of three aint bad


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Jul 2010)

Are there any hotels on the outskirts of Kilkenny worth considering toward the Waterford side. I would like to avoid the city if at all possible.


----------



## NOAH (30 Jul 2010)

I checked ORMONDE just out of interest and it was UGH! how can they leave that carpet like that.  Glad I missed it.

noah


----------



## thedaras (2 Aug 2010)

Not on the waterford side but the "lyrath" is a fantastic hotel, just outside the city.
There is the springhill court hotel on the waterford road,basic enough but has pool and is fine.


----------

